# Heard a bang last night...



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Whilst sipping a nice chilled rosado on the terrace, thought it was yet another firework going off in preparation for Sunday!

30 secs later another huge bang, more like an explosion.. wandered around the back of the terrace to see a small fire in the carpark below. Lots of people shouting, someone called the fire brigade and then panic ensued as people frantically and bloody stupidly tried to move their cars. Within about 2 minutes batteries & tyres were exploding and huge fireballs coming from the cars. I´ve never seen anything like it, all happened so quickly and thank god the firemen got here quickly (easily within 5 minutes) otherwise I could imagine the whole row of 20-25 cars would´ve gone up

I took some dodgy camera video just as the firemen (top marks for bravery to them as bits were flying off those cars everytime something went bang) started to put the whole thing out, and pics from this morning to show the result  Thankfully my car is parked underground

Video here:





Aftermath:


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Andy great reporting. 

Yes odd how people risk injury or worse for a metal box with wheels that in most cases is insured. I guess the thought of being carless for a few hours is a worse horror than mutilation


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Andy, you sure you're living in the right area???
Vicious seagulls, out of control tomato plants and exploding cars?????????????


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

OMG how strange - wonder what caused it?

Amazing the things you realise you will need living there - what is the number I call for the Fire Brigade??


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

natalieml said:


> OMG how strange - wonder what caused it?
> 
> Amazing the things you realise you will need living there - what is the number I call for the Fire Brigade??



*112* for "any emergency requiring an ambulance, the fire brigade or the police."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we had a big fire here yesterday

Un incendio obliga a desalojar a 300 personas de un camping de Jávea | Noticia en DCCV

300 people were evacuated

I know some people who live there so I'll be able to give an update later


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Estepona too...

200 evacuated as fire breaks out in Estepona


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Estepona too...
> 
> 200 evacuated as fire breaks out in Estepona


it's that time of year again...........................


----------

